# Masters of Chaos?



## patt (5 Mar 2005)

anyone read this book? i just got it today it looks interestin just seein what other people think of it


----------



## Infanteer (6 Mar 2005)

Amazon Link?  Description?  Your thoughts?


----------



## fourninerzero (17 Jan 2006)

Ive read masters of chaos, and thought it was a good book and a solid read. Lots of interesting stories of the Army SF units in iraq, Afghanastan and other lower profile engagements.


----------



## Nieghorn (18 Jan 2006)

I agree with the above and add that compared to Robin Moore's book on the SF in Afghanistan (forget the title), I prefer Masters of Chaos.  Goes back a few years and up to Iraq as well.  

Just picked up "Imperial Grunts" by Robert Kaplan.  Kinda stuck in a WWII stream of mind right now, so won't read it for a while.


----------

